# SVN horror some



## ProFTP (Jun 23, 2010)

```
# svn --username ttt --password tttt commit svn://1.1.1.1:1111/s --file /usr/home/k/trunk/r.txt --force-log
```


```
svn: 'svn://1.1.1.1:1111' is not a working copy
svn: Can't open file 'svn://1.1.1.1:111111/.svn/entries': No such file or directory
```

how to fix it like?


how to download the file to upload the damned *r.txt*?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2010)

This might help:

http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.5/index.html


----------



## Alt (Jun 23, 2010)

`svn commit` does not accept address of repository and doesnt have "--file" option
At least read help from `svn help commit`


----------



## ProFTP (Jun 23, 2010)

```
To publish your changes to others, you can use Subversion's svn commit command:
$ svn commit button.c -m "Fixed a typo in button.c."
Sending        button.c
Transmitting file data .
Committed revision 57.
```

where do I put it?
I need to go under the user
and update the solution I've found!

If write:

```
cd  /usr/home/k/trunk/
```


```
# svn --username ttt --password tttt commit svn://1.1.1.1:1111/s --file r.txt --force-log
```


```
svn: Can't open file 'svn://1.1.1.1:1111/.svn/entries': No such file or directory
```


----------



## Alt (Jun 23, 2010)

```
mkdir s_patch; cd s_patch
svn co 'svn://1.1.1.1:1111/s' .
[patch your file r.txt]
svn ci r.txt --username ttt --password tttt -m "Fixed a hellbug"
```


----------



## ProFTP (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks


----------

